# Dobbin and the Stardust Trail



## Diana Medler (Jul 10, 2009)

My new book has been released called "Dobbin and the Stardust Trail". www.dobbinsdreamstories is the web-site where the book can be purchased. It is a story about a heavenly herd of horses who help chidren in their time of need. It offers hope and joy during their hard times. The horse in the story stars ROCKIN' DOBBIN. His mane did hang to his ankles and tail dragged the ground. During his life-time, he captured the hearts of many children. You can read about him at www.indianhillfarm.net 

Diana


----------

